# Throat and chest pain (not ulcers)



## lilac (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,

My crohns is usually in the mouth or perianal but recently been getting a sore throat and chest.

Sore throat isn't like typical sore throat i.e. feeling hoarse but food can feel scratchy on way down. Sometimes choke on my meds in the morning and swallowing even just water can feel like I'm swallowing a golfball and I can feel it all the way down.

I'd say in the chest area (sort of between the breast area) I start to get another pain - just like the golfball thing I mentioned. 

Said to nurse specialist who said she would speak to my GI but no word yet. Phoning him monday myself. He gave me ranitidine to "prevent stomach ulcers" as I told him I was naseaus (spelling?, sorry!).

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## my little penguin (Sep 20, 2014)

Has your go looked into EGIds ?
Have you had an upper endoscopy ?
Link about egids 
http://www.apfed.org/drupal/drupal/what_are_egids


----------



## lilac (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

no, none of the above...yet. I'm dreading that conversation with the GI as the upper endoscopy terrifies me :frown: But think it'll be unavoidable.

thanks for the reply


----------



## Sef0912 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Lilac-
I have CD and EGE.  I can honestly say that I really did not have any symptoms (or at least what I thought were symptoms) of EGE when I was diagnosed with it from my most recent EGD.  However, since being on medication (Flovent) for it, I am able to swallow/eat food more easily and do not vomit shortly after eating, which I did a lot in the past. (I put that symptom in the category of always feeling sick to my stomach, abdominal pain, and massive D.)  

I would suggest, and no I am not a Dr., having an EGD, although I am also terrified of them due to a horrible experience I had with one over 10 years ago.  My new GI used propofol during my last EGD and I do not remember any of it.  This may be a suggestion to help ease some of the anxiety/fear around having it.  I do know that since I have been diagnosed with EGE, that I will have to have another EGD in the next few months to see that the medication is working and determine if we are going to continue treatment, but after this last EGD, I am not as apprehensive about having another one.  I also know that an EGD can help determine if you may have a hiatal hernia, which can also rarely cause esophageal issues.  I hope this helps and you find some answers and relief soon.


----------



## lilac (Sep 21, 2014)

Sef0912 - that sounds terrible. Luckily I haven't actually been vomiting, but the sensible thing to do would be to get it checked out. If GI does mention it, I'll be saying to him about the anxiety. Colonoscopies I'm totally fine with (as much as you can be :shifty, think it's just the idea of something being suspended there for a while


----------



## my little penguin (Sep 21, 2014)

DS has had 5 upper egd and 4 colonoscopies . No issues since they always put him out with propfel. Your throat will be sore from the biopsy samples though but he was back to normal in about a day.


----------



## Sef0912 (Sep 21, 2014)

lilac said:


> Sef0912 - that sounds terrible. Luckily I haven't actually been vomiting, but the sensible thing to do would be to get it checked out. If GI does mention it, I'll be saying to him about the anxiety. Colonoscopies I'm totally fine with (as much as you can be :shifty, think it's just the idea of something being suspended there for a while


Yep, I would just mention the anxiety to your GI.  I was incredibly anxious about it in August, but as mentioned, my GI used propofol and I honestly do not remember anything besides her putting the bite guard in my mouth.


----------



## lilac (Sep 29, 2014)

GI  doing endoscopy and colonoscopy soon - will update


----------



## lilac (Oct 2, 2014)

thought I'd update:

had endoscopy and flexi sig today and it was thrush starting down my throat (already on toungue for weeks), ulcers in throat, gastritis and the lower end was proctitis.

GI going to be in touch shortly as he thought it might be the steroids doing something to the stomach lining. God knows where it goes from here because I'm steroid dependant and everytime i get to the lower doses I flare... but could be worse :dusty:


----------



## EmilieK (Oct 6, 2015)

My throat feels as if there is an ice cube in front all the way down near clavicle bones. Sometimes even feels painful to breathe or talk. Today it is hard to swallow like the muscles aren't working right. Legs are floppy today as well. On pred., Budesonide, my usual Delzicol and got approved for Xifaxan. Responded to that drug ten years ago! Ct. scans two weeks ago show 2 cm kidney stone. In transit to get home. Need to see my great primary and figure out if symptoms are the U.C., Crohn's, the Tseitze Syndrome or the stone.


So done with this. Had this since age 20 or so. In my 50's now.


----------

